# free at last



## free at last (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi just a quick hello finished work last year bought motorhome 
Few trips to get used to it 2 weeks in scotland in may, rained every day
looking forward to european trip early spring 
Steve (stockport area)


----------



## carol (Jan 9, 2016)

Welcome and enjoy the forum


----------



## Talbot (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Which part of Stockport do you live?

It's worth joining as a full member for the extra benefits,. Pays for  itself on first trip out.


----------



## delicagirl (Jan 9, 2016)

welcome to the forum     there is a mass of information on here if you search for what you want -  but if you cant find it someone will always helps


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun


:welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::scooter::drive::goodluck:


----------



## invalid (Jan 9, 2016)

Good for you, welcome, and now start living the life you always wanted.:have fun::camper::cheers:


----------



## Pauljenny (Jan 9, 2016)

Welcome.

Wise move joining this lot. 

Have fun and adventures.


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Jan 9, 2016)

YOUR NEW LIFE begins now!!! 
Hooray. .......and enjoy.


----------



## BeyondTheVan (Jan 9, 2016)

Welcome!

And welcome to an AWESOME lifestyle!!

:camper:

Rich.


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jan 9, 2016)

free at last said:


> Hi just a quick hello finished work last year bought motorhome
> Few trips to get used to it 2 weeks in scotland in may, rained every day
> looking forward to european trip early spring
> Steve (stockport area)



In Scotland and it rained every day,  really ? Lol I live in central Scotland and never really noticed.
Only jesting, welcome to the forum and happy camping.:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## jeanette (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi and :welcome::camper:


----------



## molly 2 (Jan 10, 2016)

Welcome ,, best thing is come to some meets  and put faces to names


----------



## haydn williams (Jan 10, 2016)

*Hi*

Welcome Dude have fun!


----------



## caledonia (Jan 10, 2016)

You should have visited Scotland in the summer. Which was 22nd June about 2.30pm last year.  :lol-053:


----------



## free at last (Jan 12, 2016)

*hi talbot*



Talbot said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum. Which part of Stockport do you live?
> 
> It's worth joining as a full member for the extra benefits,. Pays for  itself on first trip out.



just seen your post on sycamore in birch vale that could be fun if it turns icy may have to stay there till summer !

live on hazel grove bramhall border not far from lay by on jacksons lane free over night spot if any ones interested


----------

